# midi codec for Windows Media Player



## zeek zeon (Aug 1, 2002)

Does anyone have a midi codec for windows media player? Rather, does anyone know where I can find one?

If you do know where I can get one, do they cost anything? If so, how much?


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

WMP should have a built in midi "codec". What version of WMP are you using?


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

MIDI files do not use or require codecs.
Codecs (Compressor/Decompressor, aka: coder/decoder) are only required for playing back compressed formats (eg. mp3, wma, etc)
Standard MIDI files do not contain any binary data. They are just a set of instructions sent to the soundcard for the soundcard's MIDI driver to interpret and play.

If you are experiencing problems with playing MIDI files,
then you should reinstall 1) your soundcard drivers (preferably the latest version from the manufacturer's website) for hardware playback, and/or 2) Microsoft DirectX for DirectMusic Synthesizer software playback.

If you need any further help, please provide the following info:
sound device (soundcard or onboard chip, make/model)*
Windows OS
DirectX version (start -> run -> dxdiag)
Windows Media Player version

If you could also attach a small midi file (you'll need to change the extension to .txt to accomplish this) or post a link to one of the MIDI files you are having problems with, then this may also help us to diagnose the problem further.


* if onboard sound chip, please also provide details of either the pc manufacturer/model or the motherboard make/model.


ps. If you meant something entirely different to how I've interpreted your question, then please tell us exactly what it is you want to do.
eg. do you wish to create your own MIDI files, etc . . .
or do you want to (attempt to) convert other formats to MIDI ????


----------

